# Aching after gym.



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all, not new to gym, used to go years ago when young but that was a long time ago. I know things and thinking is different today, so my question is after going for the first time I am now aching around the shoulders, chest, arms, and legs, what should be the rest time for this, A: when aching subsides or get back into it. My goal is to loose weight and firm up the body or toning as some say.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

As its your first time back for a while I would leave it around 3 days untill you carry on, then slowly DOMS (Delayed onset muslce soreness) will start to not appear as often while going to the gym, just keep your protein intake up :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

2 to 3 days and you will be fine

The more you continue to do the less aches and pains as your body will be getting used to it


----------



## shnazzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Easy exercise as the pain subsides helps as well. 

After a hard leg day (Monday) I like to do some crosstrainer on Wednesday. It takes the edge right off the pain in the legs. 

For arms, crosstrainer would help too. Or an Airdyne if you've got one (doubtful). 

It'll subside as your muscles get used to it (as mentioned). As you start lifting heavier, protein is your friend to prevent DOMS


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guy's, I'm sure there will be more questions over time, thanks again, appreciated!!


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

shnazzle said:


> Easy exercise as the pain subsides helps as well.
> 
> *After a hard leg day (Monday) I like to do some crosstrainer on Wednesday. It takes the edge right off the pain in the legs.*
> 
> ...


Active recovery  and above is good advice.

*BUT* make sure your also getting GOOD fats, people say fat makes you fat, IT DOESNT!! So things like Salmon, lean meats, nuts, *but* you still need some saturates as they help with immune system and brain function. Any questions feel free to message me


----------



## underworldmagic (Nov 27, 2006)

Honda said:


> Hi all, not new to gym, used to go years ago when young but that was a long time ago. I know things and thinking is different today, so my question is after going for the first time I am now aching around the shoulders, chest, arms, and legs, what should be the rest time for this, A: when aching subsides or get back into it. My goal is to loose weight and firm up the body or toning as some say.
> Thanks for your time.


Its completely normal to feel that way. Ive been bodybuilding for the last 15 years or so and still get the aches (that's what I live for!), you should have recovered to train the same bodypart the week after, if its still aching then youve totally overtrained. Train each bodypart once a week, theres no need to do anymore than that.

For loosing fat, hit cardio in the morning on an empty stomach, for 1 hour, just make sure your in your fat burning zone, so get yourself a heart rate monitor watch. It takes me 14 weeks to get ripped for my bodybuilding compeitions which i do every year...fat loss is a result of cardio and nutrition.

What is your diet like?

Heres a pic of me last month at the show, im last in the line-up (sorry back only, im shy :thumb: )haha


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

underworldmagic said:


> Its completely normal to feel that way. Ive been bodybuilding for the last 15 years or so and still get the aches (that's what I live for!), you should have recovered to train the same bodypart the week after, if its still aching then youve totally overtrained. Train each bodypart once a week, theres no need to do anymore than that.
> 
> For loosing fat, hit cardio in the morning on an empty stomach, for 1 hour, just make sure your in your fat burning zone, so get yourself a heart rate monitor watch. It takes me 14 weeks to get ripped for my bodybuilding compeitions which i do every year...fat loss is a result of cardio and nutrition.
> 
> ...


I'm working on my diet at the moment, but all advise greatly appreciated, thanks.:thumb:
It's all changed since I trained 25 years ago, and been on forums but find they are so conflicting, one say's one and the other say's opposite, very confusing!!


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Watch some videos on youtube - you'll find everything conflicts with everything else.

One person will tell you to avoid overtraining, and CT Fletcher will tell you the only way to do it is to overtrain constantly.

Whos right? lol


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

The only person who is right is YOU as you determine the type of training you do and how hard you push yourself.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

underworldmagic said:


> Its completely normal to feel that way. Ive been bodybuilding for the last 15 years or so and still get the aches (that's what I live for!), you should have recovered to train the same bodypart the week after, if its still aching then youve totally overtrained. Train each bodypart once a week, theres no need to do anymore than that.
> 
> For loosing fat, hit cardio in the morning on an empty stomach, for 1 hour, just make sure your in your fat burning zone, so get yourself a heart rate monitor watch. It takes me 14 weeks to get ripped for my bodybuilding compeitions which i do every year...fat loss is a result of cardio and nutrition.
> 
> ...


Looking good, how did you do?


----------



## underworldmagic (Nov 27, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Looking good, how did you do?


Thanks mate :thumb:

I came 4th out of 4  But got 2nd place for best poser for the whole show (out of 70 off competitors).

The judges said I could have come 3rd just if i was a little more tighter. They said I was the biggest in the line-up, but wasnt as conditioned as the other guys....Next year again :thumb:

Being totally vegetarian doesnt help he either, I wouldnt change it though.


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

djgregory said:


> The only person who is right is YOU as you determine the type of training you do and how hard you push yourself.


That sounds good advice to me!! Thanks!!:thumb:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd say 2 days max but get back in the gym and train a different body part if you can.


----------

